
Visual Studio Live Share Public Preview - pingec
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/05/07/live-share-public-preview
======
tdhz77
How does this impact the use of git? I see small teams may use in order to
streamline the workflow and without the need of a nightmare git flow.

